# leopard gecko question



## dreamlandreptiles (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey all I'm just a bit curious, I want to know what babies I would get if I bred a female blazing blizzard with a male Mack super snow eclipse? Obviously I'm not thinking about breeding any time soon just wondered what babies would be like as I'm still a bit confused about genetics and morphs! I bet i sound so stupid : lol


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

They would all be mack snow het blizzard, albino and eclipse presuming the parents were not het for anything


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Talbino blizzard X Eclipse super snow = .

Snow HET Talbino/Blizzard/Eclipse, SPLIT Super snow.

On the off chance your Eclipse super snow is HET Talbino.

Talbino blizzard X Eclipse super snow HET Talbino = .

Snow HET Talbino/Blizzard/Eclipse, SPLIT Super snow.
Talbino snow HET Blizzard/Eclipse, SPLIT Super snow.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

gazz said:


> Talbino blizzard X Eclipse super snow = .
> 
> Snow HET Talbino/Blizzard/Eclipse, SPLIT Super snow.


T albino is short for Tremper albino.

Super snow means the gene pair has two copies of the Mack snow gene. This gene pair gives the gecko the super Mack snow appearance. Split super snow means the gene pair contains a Mack snow gene and a normal gene. These two genes produce the Mack snow appearance.

The following link taught me most of what I know about leopard gecko morphs:
Category:Morphs - Leopard Gecko Wiki


----------



## dreamlandreptiles (Jun 7, 2013)

paulh said:


> T albino is short for Tremper albino.
> 
> Super snow means the gene pair has two copies of the Mack snow gene. This gene pair gives the gecko the super Mack snow appearance. Split super snow means the gene pair contains a Mack snow gene and a normal gene. These two genes produce the Mack snow appearance.
> 
> ...


I'll have a read,thank you everyone


----------

